# Who do you consider over-rated?



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

Is there someone whose appeal you just don't understand?  Someone who receives media attention, wins awards, and has zillions of fans - except you?  Perhaps it's an actor/actress, singer, musician, comic, writer, artist, athlete, TV "personality" or some other type of celebrity.  The person may be living or deceased.  *But no politicians or elected officials, please*.  There are plenty of political threads for that - or you could start one of your own.

I'll start:  I consider Clint Eastwood over-rated.  He has minimal talent. He always plays tough guys with limited ability to show emotion because that's all he's capable of.  And to top it all off, he's not even good looking.  Too skinny!

There.  Now that I've riled up all you Clint Eastwood fans, feel free to respond and defend him.  But don't forget to go on and tell us who you feel is over-rated!


----------



## Louis (May 14, 2015)

The Kardashian sisters and Brittany Spears for starters. I could go on and on.


----------



## Cookie (May 14, 2015)

Ok, this is going to sound very bad, and I know everyone thinks she's just wonderful and I know she's been through a lot and does good deeds, but its Angelina Jolie, mainly because I don't think she can act, too skinny, the lips and seems smug, not to mention her role in the split up of Jen and Brad. Now I've riled up all the Angie fans, sorry, but there it is.


----------



## applecruncher (May 14, 2015)

You folks need to stop apologizing and being so sure that you've "riled" up people. It's not like anyone is going to riot in the streets or the world is gonna end.  You're entitled to your opinions....just state it. :shrug:


----------



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> You folks need to stop apologizing and being so sure that you've "riled" up people. It's not like anyone is going to riot in the streets or the world is gonna end.  You're entitled to your opinions....just state it. :shrug:



I'm not apologizing - but I know from experience that there are some devoted Clint Eastwood fans who do get riled up when I say I don't like him.  Acknowledging that does not mean I'm apologizing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2015)

Jimmy Falon, Justin Beiber


----------



## AZ Jim (May 14, 2015)

Jay Leno, Tom Cruise


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2015)

Elizabeth Taylor, Grace Kelly, Jerry Lewis, Steve Martin


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2015)

Kardashians.Who are they, anyway?
Agree on Clint Eastwood.
Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## Kadee (May 14, 2015)

Justin Beaver 
Tom Cruise 
Most of All The Kardashians ( Why are they famous any way)


----------



## merlin (May 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I'll start:  I consider Clint Eastwood over-rated.  He has minimal talent. He always plays tough guys with limited ability to show emotion because that's all he's capable of.  And to top it all off, he's not even good looking.  Too skinny!
> 
> There.  Now that I've riled up all you Clint Eastwood fans, feel free to respond and defend him.  But don't forget to go on and tell us who you feel is over-rated!



I disagree Glinda that Clint has minimal talent, I loved the soundtracks he composed and his films "Bridges of Madison County" and "Million Dollar Baby" were I feel directed very well, and though I feel he miscast himself in "Bridges...." being too old for the part, he did a pretty convincing job of acting the character. 
I agree his earlier films were all a bit samey with little emotion involved, but I guess that was the character he played, mean and moody.

I feel Sean Connery is overrated oddly for the same reason, ......apart from his iconic role as James Bond, his acting has been pretty wooden. (which suited the Bond character)


----------



## Laurie (May 15, 2015)

"I consider Clint Eastwood over-rated. He has minimal talent."

Maybe, but he tells a rattling good yarn!

On this side of the pond, most of the soap so-called celebs.


----------



## oldman (May 15, 2015)

Aaron Rogers and Tom Brady.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 15, 2015)

Chris Matthews


----------



## Bullie76 (May 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I'll start:  I consider Clint Eastwood over-rated.  He has minimal talent. He always plays tough guys with limited ability to show emotion because that's all he's capable of.  And to top it all off, he's not even good looking.  Too skinny!



There are lot's of actors who get typecast in certain roles. Doesn't mean they can't do anything else. He plays the tough guy perfectly as far as I'm concerned. Some people don't like those kind of movies. I do. But to each their own. 

The Kardashians are an easy pick for being overrated. Not sure what the appeal is with them. Oprah is another.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2015)

I've always liked Clint Eastwood ever since his 'Spaghetti Western' days. They were a totally different take on the western film, almost an anti-hero, a part he reprised in the Dirty Harry series.

As for the Kardashians, I thought they were a humanoid species which appeared in Star Trek SG and DS9. They certainly don't appeal to me, what with those highly pronounced cranial ridges.


----------



## oakapple (May 15, 2015)

Rob... That's what I thought the first time I heard of them all.Kim is married to Kanye West, and she is now best know for having a 'bottom enhancement' ( so is now a big arse the same as her husband.)


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Chris Matthews



Rush (Druggie) Limbaugh, John Hannity, Megan Kelly


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

This will sound harsh, but Joan Rivers.  I'm really sorry she died, but I found her humor to be caustic and derogatory.


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

Conan O'Brien, Tom Cruise and the POTUS.


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Conan O'Brien, Tom Cruise and the POTUS.



John, 40 lashes with a wet noodle!!    No politicians!  No elected officials!  Please!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 15, 2015)

You're right about Clint's acting.  He was the John Wayne of the later westerns.  Whether he was shooting up the west or the streets of SF he played the same character.  His attempts at drama were wooden.  But on the other hand he'll probably be better remembered for his directing.  As for the no talent family of exhibitionists (I refuse to use their name, gives Google another link) they along with PH need the exposure to override their lack of ability.  Even bad publicity is still publicity.  Why can't we have more Gary Oldmans, Meryl Streeps, Russell Crowes (when he's sober & not playing Noah) and Ed Nortons?  But my favorite whipping boys are Adam Sandler, Nicholas Gage and Kevin Costner they're so bad I can't believe they're still making movies.  I won't even tell you how over rated I think Madonna is.

John Wayne singlehandedly saved the world during WWII.  His acting skills while non existant were sometimes laughable.  Don't believe me watch 'The Conqueror' or see how bad his acting is whenever he's in a scene with William Holden in 'The Horse Soldiers', it's painful.


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> John, 40 lashes with a wet noodle!!    No politicians!  No elected officials!  Please!



Oh, Sorry Glinda.  Guess I didn't read ALL of the instructions.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Oh, Sorry Glinda.  Guess I didn't read ALL of the instructions.



You can still edit it, John.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

Lady Gaga
Mylie Cyrus
Justin Bieber
Kardashians
Rihanna
Conan O'Brien
Katie Couric

I also think think Bob Hope was tremendously over-rated.

........no apologies, no preambles or prefaces


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ....I also think think Bob Hope was tremendously over-rated....


I'll second that.


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I'll second that.



I'll third it!


----------



## Falcon (May 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You can still edit it, John.



Why?  I got my opinion on record.


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2015)

I may have to go into hiding after this, but: Oprah Winfrey. Yes, I know she is highly successful, a role model for many, and has used her money and position to help others. But, her slick positivism, you can do anything Tim Robbins approach makes this therapissed want to chew the coffee table. Life is just not that tidy people! This paper doll approach can instill guiltand helplessness in individuals who are already struggling. Not everything is fixable. Not all of us are able to captain our own ship and set sail for. The frigging moon. Gaaaah.


----------



## Laurie (May 15, 2015)

oldman said:


> Aaron Rogers and Tom Brady.



As a British cheesehead I can't agree with Aaron, but Tom Brady does seem to benefit from the Pats liberal interpretation of the rules!

I always thought Hope's ad libs were meticulously scripted, and I once saw him try to respond to an unscheduled happening, and he was totally at a loss.

Having said that he brought an awful amount of comfort and joy to a great many of your people in uniform.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

> *I may have to go into hiding after this*, but: Oprah Winfrey.





Why?  Everybody doesn't have to like everybody.  You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

No entertainer took so much "home" to troops all over the world.  I thought a lot of Bob Hope.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Why?  I got my opinion on record.



True, the rest of us honored the OP request not to use politicians.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This will sound harsh, but Joan Rivers.  I'm really sorry she died, but I found her humor to be caustic and derogatory.



I always found her annoying.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

I often found Joan annoying (a lot of people did; she was hardly universally loved).  However, I found her remarks/"jokes" about the 3 girls held captive by Ariel Castro to be disgusting.


----------



## Lon (May 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Is there someone whose appeal you just don't understand?  Someone who receives media attention, wins awards, and has zillions of fans - except you?  Perhaps it's an actor/actress, singer, musician, comic, writer, artist, athlete, TV "personality" or some other type of celebrity.  The person may be living or deceased.  *But no politicians or elected officials, please*.  There are plenty of political threads for that - or you could start one of your own.
> 
> I'll start:  I consider Clint Eastwood over-rated.  He has minimal talent. He always plays tough guys with limited ability to show emotion because that's all he's capable of.  And to top it all off, he's not even good looking.  Too skinny!
> 
> There.  Now that I've riled up all you Clint Eastwood fans, feel free to respond and defend him.  But don't forget to go on and tell us who you feel is over-rated!



Clint and and I went to the same high school in Oakland, Ca. He is a tad older than I. He has aged well and of course was much better looking as a younger guy but  no one ever considered him a matinee idol. He was and is a great producer and director as his awards will attest to. He was also a pretty decent mayor  of Carmel, California


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2015)

I always liked the spaghetti westerns with and Dirty Harry movies. I find Clint's schtick pretty amusing, but can see how he can get on your nerves after a while.


----------



## Raven (May 15, 2015)

Robin McGraw, the wife of Dr. Phil.
She is in the audience for every show and a few times has almost taken over.
It  seems to me that she just had to be famous and now she is well known.

I always liked Bob Hope and admired him for all the shows he did for the men in the service.


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

Speaking of wives wanting to be famous - Ali Wentworth (wife of George Stephanopoulos) is nauseating and not funny (imo).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2015)

Melissa McCarthy (Mike and Molly)


----------



## applecruncher (May 15, 2015)

Taylor Swift


----------



## Josiah (May 15, 2015)

Dr.Oz.
Pat Robertson


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

I suspect some of you will freak out over this one so I'll soften the blow by whispering it: 

Frank Sinatra 
:shussh: 
And, Applecruncher, before you scold me again for "apologizing", please be advised that I do it MY WAY!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2015)

As a person, I never cared for Sinatra either.   It's the attitude thing he projects.   Better if you don't see him.  But his voice is not over-rated, imo.

Conversely, with Hope, he was probably a very nice person.  I just didn't care for his humor.  It was a little corny.  Probably just that era.


----------



## Louis (May 15, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> As a person, I never cared for Sinatra either.   It's the attitude thing he projects.   Better if you don't see him.  But his voice is not over-rated, imo.
> 
> Conversely, with Hope, he was probably a very nice person.  I just didn't care for his humor.  It was a little corny.  Probably just that era.


I agree wholeheartedly on both points, Nancy.


----------



## Cookie (May 15, 2015)

Agree about Sinatra and Hope. 
I heard Bing Crosby wasn't very nice either, and I find his singing very irritating. At least Sinatra sounds good, but prefer Tony Bennett.


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Conversely, with Hope, he was probably a very nice person.  I just didn't care for his humor.  It was a little corny.  Probably just that era.



I agree, Nancy.  Bob Hope did do a lot of good.  I just never cared for his style of humor.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

Re: Bob Hope

He did a lot of good work to support the troops.  I know that, so let’s get that out of the way.

I have no idea whether he was a “nice” person or not – whatever that’s supposed to mean.  Most, if not all, people can be “nice” when it suits them.

But the topic is people we think are over-rated.  I feel Bob Hope was tremendously over-rated.  I never thought he was funny. He was corny and sexist.  Most of all, I got sick of seeing his face pop up in every TV show, and the way people reacted as if he was God was a bit much.


----------



## ndynt (May 16, 2015)

Though I have more of a appreciation of Sinatra's style now, I thoroughly disliked him as a teenager.  My cousin was "in love" with him.  She convinced my parents to take her, another cousin and I to a Boston nightclub, for my thirteenth birthday, to see Sinatra.   I was so angry.  Sat with my chair partially back to the stage....fuming until we could leave.  My parents knew I did not care for that type of music. They could not understand why I liked jazz and blues.  Perhaps they thought Sinatra could reform me.  A relative was a well known member of Hope's troupe. Hope was much better looking in person than on tv or pictures, with a warm personality.    Even so, I never thought he was funny.  I feel most celebrities are over-rated.  I can understand an appreciation of their work/accomplishments....but, not the adoration.  The need to follow their private lives.  It has always puzzled me.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

I’ve always been a big fan of Sinatra’s music, but I have a feeling he could be very nasty. However, I don’t consider him to be ‘over-rated’.

Here’s something that might surprise people….kinda.
Nat King Cole…..wonderful singer. I love his music. Had his own TV show at a time when no other blacks did.

But – once he came to town and my father went to see him perform. Back in those days, a person could sneak backstage and try to get an autograph or picture. My father did that and NKC saw him coming and slammed the door in his face! Guess he was tired and didn’t want to be bothered. Even so, my father always held him in high regard.

Elvis - I knew of someone who worked directly for Elvis and Priscilla Presley in their home. The person said both were very pleasant employers, extremely generous, and deplored racism. I was an Elvis fan when I was very young and I don't feel he was over-rated at all.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2015)

Saw Nat King Cole in San Diego many years ago.  He sat at the piano and talked and sang.  He took requests from those in attendance.  He had a voice that stands out even today as totally unique. As to slamming a door back stage, I can understand that.  The show is in front of the curtains not backstage.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Saw Nat King Cole in San Diego many years ago. He sat at the piano and talked and sang. He took requests from those in attendance. He had a voice that stands out even today as totally unique. As to slamming a door back stage, I can understand that. The show is in front of the curtains not backstage.



Yeah, I agree.
And his voice was like no other.  I still play his music sometime.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> And his voice was like no other.  I still play his music sometime.


----------



## Athos (May 16, 2015)

I disagree that Eastwood is overrated. I think he is a very talented actor. He makes acting look easy. It isn't.

Robert Redford was the most overrated famous actor of his time. Chuck Norris one of the worst ever.

Dolly Parton very overrated as was Faith Hill, Johnny Cash (I hate), George Jones, Oprah, maybe Bogart--who was named
best male actor of all time some years ago by the Film Institute (US). Also David Letterman.


----------



## Athos (May 16, 2015)

I would rather have a swift tailor than a taylor swift.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

Nat King Cole died when he was 45 yrs old.
Elvis - 42
Bobby Darin (my birthday mate) - 37

_.....shaking my head

_sorry for getting off-track of the topic.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2015)

Athos    I say you are 100% wrong about George Jones, Johnny Cash, Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2015)

Eastwood is a sexist twit, in my not at the moment humble opinion. Also, he could not act his way out of an open paper bag.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

Ummm, Athos, I disagree with some of your choices. (but that’s ok  )

I don’t care for country music and never paid Johnny Cash much attention until I saw him in an episode of “Columbo”. He did a wonderful job as a singer who killed his domineering wife (Ida Lupino) and Columbo was hot on his trail. Worth watching on Netflix if you haven’t seen it.


----------



## oakapple (May 16, 2015)

I'm not sure about Clint Eastwood not being able to act...... I think it was the style of his acting, very still faced, that people didn't like maybe.The real bad actor used to be Tony Curtis.I also think, although not a fan at all, that John Wayne could act, and got better with age.Loads of people are over rated though, usually those whose names are everywhere but have little or no talent and are famous for being famous.


----------



## oakapple (May 16, 2015)

Apple cruncher, I have to say that I really like your apple!It could be the original one from the Garden of Eden, it looks so tempting.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

Thanks!  It is indeed _perfect_.


----------



## Louis (May 16, 2015)

Perhaps someone can explain to me exactly what *Regis Philbin* does that makes him such a celebrity. He's way high on my _overrated_ list. Maybe I just don't understand...but in my book, he is nothing but fluff.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Ummm, Athos, I disagree with some of your choices. (but that’s ok  )
> 
> I don’t care for country music and never paid Johnny Cash much attention until I saw him in an episode of “Columbo”. He did a wonderful job as a singer who killed his domineering wife (Ida Lupino) and Columbo was hot on his trail. Worth watching on Netflix if you haven’t seen it.



I saw that one not long ago.  Hubby decided he wanted to watch the Columbo series as he'd never seen many of them, so we watched quite a lot of them.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2015)

Louis said:


> Perhaps someone can explain to me exactly what *Regis Philbin* does that makes him such a celebrity. He's way high on my _overrated_ list. Maybe I just don't understand...but in my book, he is nothing but fluff.



Regis started in Los Angeles with a nite time talk show.  He soon got a better deal and moved to San Diego with the same format.  He was loved and had many celebrities coming down to San Diego to be on his show.  Most people don't know this but San Diego is a much larger market than San Francisco but never seems to get the press 'Frisco *(they hate that) does.  He got so popular they gave him his New York show and he had a huge following there.  He's paid his dues and is a approachable, likeable guy.  I like him.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

Wasn't Regis sidekick to Joey Bishop when Joey had a talk show?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I saw that one not long ago.  Hubby decided he wanted to watch the Columbo series as he'd never seen many of them, so we watched quite a lot of them.



Peter Falk...."Oh sir, there's just one more thing....."


----------



## Louis (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the lowdown Jim. I guess then, his talent is 'talk show host'. I'm fine with that.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Wasn't Regis sidekick to Joey Bishop when Joey had a talk show?



Yes...


----------



## Butterfly (May 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Ok, this is going to sound very bad, and I know everyone thinks she's just wonderful and I know she's been through a lot and does good deeds, but its Angelina Jolie, mainly because I don't think she can act, too skinny, the lips and seems smug, not to mention her role in the split up of Jen and Brad. Now I've riled up all the Angie fans, sorry, but there it is.



I don't like her either.


----------



## Butterfly (May 16, 2015)

Louis said:


> The Kardashian sisters and Brittany Spears for starters. I could go on and on.



The Kardashians, especially.  They are famous for being famous -- what do they really DO, anyway?


----------



## Butterfly (May 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This will sound harsh, but Joan Rivers.  I'm really sorry she died, but I found her humor to be caustic and derogatory.



I agree completely.  She was shrill, rude, and not funny.


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2015)

"Riled up"?  :waiting:


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2015)

I always thought Nat King Cole was one of the best jazz pianists of his day.  He was a competent singer, but when he started out he was a superb jazzman.


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2015)

Jane Pauley

Was never impressed with her at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2015)

Howie Mandell


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2015)

Howie = annoying.


----------



## Athos (May 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Athos    I say you are 100% wrong about George Jones, Johnny Cash, Humphrey Bogart.



I stand by my statements. I like George Jones, don't get me wrong, but he is not the greatest ever, as some fans say.He was not impressive in concert when I saw him.
Ray Price and Jack Greene had beautiful voices and they have much less reputation. J Cash has a very distinctive strong voice
but his big hits are boring to me and so many other country stars put more feeling in their songs and have more soul.
 Bogart is excellent as a tough guy role (and I am a fan) but he is not versatile IMO


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Howie = annoying.



Can't STAND that man!  He's always touching.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Can't STAND that man!  He's always touching.


  Isn't he the obsessive germaphobe 

Isn't he the guy who won't shake hand, but fist bumps so he doesn't get germs?


----------



## Falcon (May 17, 2015)

Maybe he is, but when he was interviewing people, he was always laying his hand on the other person's arm etc.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Howie = annoying.



I didn't know Howie even *had* a rating.


----------



## Kadee (May 17, 2015)

Tom Jones :yuk::yuk:


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2015)

Hmm. Tom Jones isn’t a name we hear much anymore. But I saw an interview a year or so ago and was surprised that he’s been married to the same woman since 1957. Wife physically beat him for 'catting around' and Tom said he didn't fight back, just 'took it like a man'.  I admit I liked a lot of his music and (imo) he still looks good.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ... I admit I liked a lot of his music and (imo) he still looks good.



I like Tom Jones, too.  His voice is really good, and still strong.   IMO, he is under-rated.


----------



## Skyking (May 17, 2015)

Glinda, are you sure it's not Clint's politics that bothers you? Just saying because IMO his resume is stellar.

But who's overrated, hmm... Flo from the insurance commercials (getting old, real old), Wendy's red head (boring carnivore), the Trivago guy who can't shave or pronounce Trivago with a T. They must all have great agents but I AM SO TIRED OF THEIR SHTICK! Rant over 

However, my favorite pick so far is Chris Mathews, now there's a guy who loves the sound of his voice.


----------



## Glinda (May 17, 2015)

Sky King, please re-read what I said in post #1.  Yes, I'm sure.

The point of this thread is to state who you think is over-rated, regardless of their media coverage, awards won, fans they've collected, or "stellar resume."  It's people you're unimpressed with despite all those factors.


----------



## John C (May 17, 2015)

Angelina Jolie,maybe.  But certainly not her father, John Voigt.  He may be the most underrated.  If you saw _Runaway Train_, you know what I mean.


----------



## Kath (May 17, 2015)

When it comes to noted personalities, eventually I get a feeling in my gut as to whether I can or can't stand the individual.  It's kind of like my gut trying to respond to the question "Would you buy a used car from this person?" On the negative gut side I am really turned off by Angelina Jolie, her hubby Brad Pitt, Tom Brady, Gisele Bundchen, Miley Cyrus, and Justin Bieber.  There are others but I don't want to seem way too negative so I just wrote the ones that ompletely turn me off.


----------



## Kadee (May 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Hmm. Tom Jones isn’t a name we hear much anymore. But I saw an interview a year or so ago and was surprised that he’s been married to the same woman since 1957. Wife physically beat him for 'catting around' and Tom said he didn't fight back, just 'took it like a man'.  I admit I liked a lot of his music and (imo) he still looks good.


Marvellous what a plastic surgeon can do for people with plenty of cash ....


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Marvellous what a plastic surgeon can do for people with plenty of cash ....



Not always. And plastic surgery can only do so much.
Okay, so you don't like Tom Jones.  :shrug:


----------



## Kadee (May 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Not always. And plastic surgery can only do so much.
> Okay, so you don't like Tom Jones.  :shrug:


We all have people we like and dislike , and he's just one I never liked :dunno:I have been to a TJ tribute show on the Gold Coast ( Qld) and his singing was no better ,in fact many walked out of the show...


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Two I'm on the fence about: Celine Dion and Beyonce.


----------



## oakapple (May 18, 2015)

Tom Jones is quite a good actor, he has been on several British dramas.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Tom Jones is quite a good actor, he has been on several British dramas.



I always liked Tom.... although a few husbands of friends of mine were once overheard wishing the frog in his pants would die.


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

LOL QS,  funny, ribbet, ribbet.

Tom Jones was a bit of a sleaze in my eyes, all that gyrating and open shirt and gold medallion, yucky, not my genre at all.  And then the women at the concerts threw their panties at him. He came here not too long ago and the by now older ladies lined up to present their panties to him, in ritual fashion.  Unbelievable!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

Cookie said:


> LOL QS,  funny, ribbet, ribbet.
> 
> Tom Jones was a bit of a sleaze in my eyes, all that gyrating and open shirt and gold medallion, yucky, not my genre at all.  And then the women at the concerts threw their panties at him. He came here not too long ago and the by now older ladies lined up to present their panties to him, in ritual fashion.  Unbelievable!



I'm no fan of Jones but he was playing to his audience with the dress.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 18, 2015)

My hit goes to Jay Leno a back stabbing jerk.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 18, 2015)

Actor.......Tom Cruise
Actress.......Jennifer Anniston
President......Ronald Reagan
Singer........Miliey Cyrus


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder to Cookie and everyone else:  Please - no politicians or elected officials.  Thank you!


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Never mind.


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, AC, Geesh!  just for that, I'm going to say Arnold Swartzenetc. the big Terminator.  He was once an elected official, but not no more.


----------



## Warrigal (May 18, 2015)

Anyone who is deemed a "guru". Especially self styled ones.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 18, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Just a friendly reminder to Cookie and everyone else:  Please - no politicians or elected officials.  Thank you!



Oops......yes, that was me....sorry, I didn't read 'no politicians' but, but, Glinda, wasn't Eastwood a politician at one time?


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Deleted because everything becomes such a freaking big hairy deal all too often. Sheesh.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 18, 2015)

.....just jesting with Glinda.....lowly mayors probably don't count.


----------



## Glinda (May 18, 2015)

I'm sorry, Cookie.  Meant to say Jackie.  I just wanted to prevent the thread from descending into a political argument.  If you scroll back, you can see I had reminded John (Falcon) of this so I thought I'd better be consistent and remind you too.  But it does help if I get the person's name right, doesn't it?  BTW, I have no idea what a "flame war" is.  I'm almost afraid to ask but what is it?


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Look it up. Better yet forget it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

Vanna White


----------



## Kath (May 19, 2015)

Glinda - I fully appreciate the mandate that political names be omitted, although when Jackie mentioned Eastwood it occurred to me that nowadays political folks don't stop being media figures after their term ends.  So the rule, I guess, would perhaps need to include the post-political people, or is that a stretch?  Also, I was wondering if the exclusion rule should also include people (like, say, Tom Brokaw the newscaster or Jimmy Kimmel the comedian) who sometimes refer to politics in the course of their jobs.  I don't want to complicate the issue but I'm saddled with a thought process that can, and often does, wobble into complicated territory.  It's a toughie because I sure don't want any politically-tinged word wars going on here either.  I also wondered if I could include names of people from my own life who rate themselves off the charts (like Tommy C. in junior-year) or if the emphasis should be strictly on the rich and/or famous)?  Sorry to ramble on!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Vanna White



Even more so...... Pat Sajak.....  glad you reminded me of him... He's a jerk


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

The cast of Mad Men...


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

Ralphy, I don't like that show either.


----------



## Glinda (May 19, 2015)

Kath said:


> Glinda - I fully appreciate the mandate that political names be omitted, although when Jackie mentioned Eastwood it occurred to me that nowadays political folks don't stop being media figures after their term ends.  So the rule, I guess, would perhaps need to include the post-political people, or is that a stretch?  Also, I was wondering if the exclusion rule should also include people (like, say, Tom Brokaw the newscaster or Jimmy Kimmel the comedian) who sometimes refer to politics in the course of their jobs.  I don't want to complicate the issue but I'm saddled with a thought process that can, and often does, wobble into complicated territory.  It's a toughie because I sure don't want any politically-tinged word wars going on here either.  I also wondered if I could include names of people from my own life who rate themselves off the charts (like Tommy C. in junior-year) or if the emphasis should be strictly on the rich and/or famous)?  Sorry to ramble on!!!



When I tried to structure the thread to avoid political arguments, it didn't dawn on me that some celebrities also dabble in politics.  I don't think of Clint Eastwood as a politician, I think of him as an actor (a bad one IMO! )  Let's just let the thread flow.  Use your own judgment and if it does descend into a political argument, I'll step in and try to get it back on track.  So, Kath, I would say yes, of course, to all those people you mentioned, including Tommy C. in junior year.  But you must tell us the juicy details about how Tommy C. earned your disapproval!


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

We want details, Kath!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Hah...  I snuck one in too..  Pat Sajak


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2015)

Alec Baldwin


----------



## Jackie22 (May 19, 2015)

I honestly did not see 'no politicians', was not trying to start anything.....thats what I get for just 'skimming over'.....will try to do better...wet noodle for me and all that.

Here's another one.....Dr Phil


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

Dr. Phil is an arrogant fame whore who would benefit from therapy. Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2015)

Kath said:


> Glinda - I fully appreciate the mandate that political names be omitted, although when Jackie mentioned Eastwood it occurred to me that nowadays political folks don't stop being media figures after their term ends.  So the rule, I guess, would perhaps need to include the post-political people, or is that a stretch?  Also, I was wondering if the exclusion rule should also include people (like, say, Tom Brokaw the newscaster or Jimmy Kimmel the comedian) who sometimes refer to politics in the course of their jobs.  I don't want to complicate the issue but I'm saddled with a thought process that can, and often does, wobble into complicated territory.  It's a toughie because I sure don't want any politically-tinged word wars going on here either.  I also wondered if I could include names of people from my own life who rate themselves off the charts (like Tommy C. in junior-year) or if the emphasis should be strictly on the rich and/or famous)?  Sorry to ramble on!!!



Kath, you over think everything?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

> I sure don't want any politically-tinged word wars going on here either.



because we absolutely NEVER have that going on..  :hit:


----------



## Cookie (May 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Kath, you over think everything?



I think Kath might be joking.  LOL


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

Kath, I like the way your mind works! You have depth.


----------



## Kath (May 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> because absolutely NEVER have that going on..  :hit:



LOL!!!!  So funny QS!  I absolutely was doing a bit of the tongue-in-cheek thing when I wrote about political folks - but also felt impelled to write of what thoughts my mind dredges up on subjects like politics in general.  I do get a clenched-up stomach when a heated political discussion is going on - but stomach's OK with civil discourse on the subject.  Oh, about Tommy in junior year - I had a crush on this boy whom I met at a party.  He asked me to go to a dance at his school and I said "Sure thing!"  Went to dance, had pretty good time, but a couple of days later a senior girl from my school came up to me and announced that she was Tommy's steady girl and she had told him to cease and desist where I was concerned.  Several other girls at school corroborated her info and I was mad at myself, mad at him, and wondered what kind of a coward would get his girlfriend to wise up his erstwhile date.  Some weeks later, he had the unmitigated gall to ask for a second date!  I just walked away as though I didn't hear him.


----------



## maddyathome (May 20, 2015)

LOL haha tee hee


----------



## Cole Slaw (May 20, 2015)

I've never understood why people think Gwyneth Palthrow is hot.  She is plain jane to me.


----------



## Kath (May 20, 2015)

I think somebody already said Dr. Phil - so I second that.


----------

